# JD 155 My Take on it



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today a friend of my wifes took her husband off to New Orleans for the weekend. She paid me to go over and cut there grass. Well i got over there and seen a JD LT 155 i said alright i get to use a John Deere. Well i didn't like it i like my Cub much better. First off i open the hood so i can check the oil and what happen:duh: The hood falls to the ground mg: i broke it i thought. But further looks i see its been broke:winky: I said man I'm glad my hoods metal don't have to worry about that happening. The two pedal design i didn't like I'm sure i would get used to it if i used it all the time but I'm used to a single pedal. It didn't seem to have as much room as my Cub so i felt cramped on it. The last thing i didn't like about it was it was much harder to steer then my Cub. My Cub i can steer with one hand it took both hands on the JD. It gave a great cut but it wouldn't be my first choice glad i went with the Cub its what JD compared it to. They compared the LT 150 to the Cub 1525. I'm sure the LX is a much better LT and if i was going to buy a JD i would give the LX a shot and see but i will never buy the LT its just not for me. Now y'all remember this is my opinion :winky: If your looking to buy one try it out first and make sure its what you want if not step up to the LX.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

If I understand you correctly you're saying. You wouldn't use a John Deere even if you Were Paid!! 

John Deere fans calm down, no need to get your tail in a knot:lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *If I understand you correctly you're saying. You wouldn't use a John Deere even if you Were Paid!!
> 
> John Deere fans calm down, no need to get your tail in a knot:lmao: *


Too Late!  

Jody,
You just need to grease the front axle spindles, slide the seat back a few more clicks and not smash the hood into trees. 
:winky: 


Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Dean i did get paid for it and i enjoy it. Mark i didn't run into any trees its not mine As far as the steering that might be whats wrong with it and the seat was all the back but it still seem cramped to me. Like i said it did cut great but its just not for me.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I will admit mine steers a little harder than my old Jacobsen did. It had a larger diameter steering wheel. I have thought about putting a larger wheel on the Deere. It does turn a lot tighter than the old Jake did which is a plus for my usage. I'm only 5'10" at 155 lbs. so I actually have the seat slid up a little.  

I have an aftermarket racing style wheel that was on my Elcamino that I saved when I traded it off. Even if it did not ease the steering it would look cool. Hmm, maybe I could add a horn while I'm at it. One of those model T AHHOOGAH jobs.  

Mark:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It's always nice to get some positive reinforcement by comparing what you have already bought to the competition, and Jody makes a good point about being comfortable on his machine. Besides quality, value and dealer, being comfortable while operating something that your going to spend a lot of time on is important, IMO. 

That hood falling off made a good first impression, huh Jody? :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *
> That hood falling off made a good first impression, huh Jody? :lmao: *


Yea it freaked me out i just lifted it up and let go and it just kept going all the way to the ground. :hide: All i could think about was OH MY GOD i done broke the mans hood but after looking at the plastic i could tell its been broke awhile. So after checking the oil i pick the hood up plug the lights back up and put it back on. The front didn't look like he hit anything but the hinges was still on the hood it was broke below the hinges. I just know after seeing that I'm glad i have a metal hood.


----------



## Green Quality (Oct 27, 2004)

I used the Jd 345 for many of years, working for an Lco,nowIhave mine own company, andI use cub cadet i have the 2180 and i will put it up to any John deere or simplicity pound for # penny for penny cub has the upper hand.bartmoon


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Green Quality:friends: Do you use the 2180 commercially:question: If so how is it holding up :question: I think Cub made a good choice with going with the twin on it then a single like the 2166 has.


----------



## Green Quality (Oct 27, 2004)

thankyou:friends: yes I do use the 2180 it has held up very well.I have 263hr on the vanguard,putt on since april,very happy with the quality of cut,i have found out a lot of things about the 2180,that saves me money.easy to work on!built like a tank,the 2005 2000 series tractors will have cast iron tranny Nice!I live and work on the mountains of pa,the cub is right at home!how is the kaw engine on your 1525:captain:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have 75hrs on it and it runs great no problems very happy with it. They only made the 1525 one year but I'm happy i got it would have loved to had the 2166 at the time. But now that they put the twin Vanguard in them i would like to have it. Thats alot of hours for a year time you must stay busy.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, It is what makes you happy with the tractor. For me the 1525 was a touch on the cramp side and I did compare that and the L-series tractors from JD. The seat on the L-series went back farther and was higher then on the CC and the pedal arrangement on L-series was more natural to me. Being 6'6" tall I liked the L-series better. Keep in mind that all folks view things differently and I was one those intolerable GREEN lover.  But being at the extreme in length I went with the one I was most comfortable with. After a full 2 seasons my L-120 is still going strong at 149 hours on the weekly mowing chore and next weekend I plan on servicing the tractor with new blades, plugs filter oil and a good wax job before I put her in hibernation.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

*J.D.155 My Take on it*

Jody, I agree with you on the importance of a metal hood. That is one of the reasons I bought the GT5000,and also got the brush guard for it.
The plastic hood on my Troy-Bilt is badly broken,but I will not pay the dealers $350.00 for a new one.I will just mow topless instead!!
The old Troy does seem to have more leg room to me than the Craftsman.


----------



## Green Quality (Oct 27, 2004)

The seat is a little bit of a cramp. I made a modification to the seat.I'm 6'4"I put 23" tires on the back and16 up front,it's like a graden tractor,I found out that my tranny fld is a syn motor oil 20w50 I use 15w50 mobil 1 syn.Dealer wants for, drive system plus $10a qt or $39 a gal.I heard next year cub is staying a away from briggs on there cub cadets nothing but kohler, for there mtd that is not the case. May because briggs and stratton is the new owner of simplicity?and the briggs vanguard,you will see a lot of on the simplicity line up!:secret:


----------

